# A-Plan! 23, 3yr ncb, single turbo, R32 GTR



## seanab (Jul 20, 2006)

Just got a quote for next year: £1065 with all mods declared ie single turbo and cage etc etc etc

Need i say more other than their number... ;-)


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

F*ckers! They wanted £1800 from me on a stage 1 R32 age 23, 5 yrs NCB in a very safe area. I went with Adrian Flux for £1300 in the end.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Lee - Adrian Flux wanted 2500 for me ! 
Stage1 R32 GTR, age 30, 7 yrs NCB, 5K mileage limit in nice area with loads of security.


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

i think they just pluck these numbers outta their arses, lol


----------



## skylinemania (Jul 2, 2007)

Well god forbid nothing happens to your car but just saying if anything does, the ******s don't wanna pay out! Doesn't matter what you declare they will only pay out for standard parts! Worst insurance company i've ever been with never again!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

skylinemania said:


> Well god forbid nothing happens to your car but just saying if anything does, the ******s don't wanna pay out! Doesn't matter what you declare they will only pay out for standard parts! Worst insurance company i've ever been with never again!


Oh I'm not with them mate dont worry ! I ended up paying less then half that which I was happy with but seeing some of these quotes younger people are getting I think I'll be shoppign about next month when it's renewal time !


----------

